

Startups and Rock Bands - abossy
http://adambossy.wordpress.com/2008/10/17/startups-and-rock-bands/

======
pedalpete
I've been thinking about this lately. I suppose because similar to Adam, my
start-up is music focused so music is a big part of my life. And because
HearWhere.com (my start-up) is focused on connecting people with live music, I
see and hear the enormous volume of musicians trying to make it.

But start-ups do/should have groupies. You just don't get to actually SEE
them. But I (and I assume other start-ups) regularly get e-mails of support
from users. That's fan-mail! Those are your groupies. Better than just telling
you how great you are (like band groupies do), e-groupies (or start-up
groupies) give you ideas on how to improve. They tell you what they would like
to see. They tell you what works, and what doesn't. They are the dedicated fan
base.

If you don't have them, find them. Make sure there is a way for them to
contact you. If after a few months, you find that they truly don't exist, then
maybe (just maybe) you are the equivalent of a hobo with a harmonica thinking
he's a rock star!

------
fbailey
I really can't see the similarity... rock bands are definitly more fun. I love
what I do but this is definitly not a rockband.

~~~
DenisM
Both are "blockbuster" businesses when viewed from investor's point of view.
They either produce 100x return, or they should die.

